# 16 Zoll Kinderrad



## wintermute (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche fuer Bekannte nach Tips fuer ein Kinderrad fuer deren fast vierjaehrige Tochter.
Nachdem ich sie mit dem islabike meiner Kiddies infiziert habe wollen sie auch was vernuenftiges haben. 
Da es leider im Moment Lieferschwierigkeiten mit islabikes gibt, und das cnoc 16 leider auch ausserhalb ihres Preislimits liegt, moechte ich mit ein paar Tips weiterhelfen, die ihnen helfen, sich im Kinderraddschungel etwas zurechtzufinden.

Der Markt fuer 16 Zoll Raeder sieht ja echt schlimm aus. Waehrend man  bei 20 Zoll schon fast von einer brauchbaren Auswahl reden kann ist eine Grösse drunter das grosse Heulen angesagt.

In meiner Hilflosigkeit dacht eich auch schon ein ein 16 zoll BMX Bike (z.B. Das von Felt http://www.feltbicycles.com/Switzerland/2012/BMX/Allround/HERETIC-16.aspx )

Am liebsten waeren mir ja 2 Bremsen ohne Rücktritt, aber das scheint es nicht zu geben. Eine brauchbare "grundlage" könnte man auch auf Ebay erwerben, und ich wuerde dann beim herichten helfen.

Sollte aber im "Rahmen" bleiben. Die Eltern sind nicht solche "Verückten" wie die Leute die sich hier im Forum rumtreiben.
;-)

Was könnt Ihr denn so empfehlen. Was bereitet am wenigsten schmerzen?
ich versuche auch mal das Preilimit zu erfahren, welches sie bereit sind auszugeben.

In diesem Sinne, was meint Ihr zu diem Teil:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Felt-BMX-16-/251072770767?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a751a72cf

Wieviel "duerfte" man dafuer ausgeben, ohne zuviel bezahlt zu haben

Vielen Dank und Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Nduro (29. Mai 2012)

Mein Sohn hatte mit 4 ein schönes specialized und hat es geliebt.
Mit Rücktritt. Finde es in dem alter auch noch besser.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (29. Mai 2012)

Hi nduro,

danke fuer die antwort, 
Ja, an so ein Specialized hab ich auch schon gedacht. 
Mich wuerde ja der Ruecktritt stoeren, aber letztendlich soll es den Kids gefallen und mal schauen was die Eltern sagen.

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Nduro (29. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube mit 4 sind die Kinder mit 2 Handbremsen  noch überfordert.
Bin mit meinem Sohn auch Touren gefahren und hat gut geklappt.
Wichtig ist das Gewicht. Das hatte mir damals am Fehlt nicht zugesagt.

Viel spass deinen bekannten.


----------



## wintermute (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,

keine Ahnung wie das mit Überforderung aussieht. mein kleiner heizt seit knapp drei jahren mit einem cnoc14 rum. Ob er jetzt dosiert und situationsabhaengig Vorder-und Hinterradbremse gezielt einsetzt....?
Keine Ahnung ;-) 

Ich bezweifel es eher, vor allem weil er mit viel Begeisterung schwarze Streifen auf die Strasse macht...

Er kennt halt gar keinen Rücktritt, kam direkt vom laufrad

Und das Felt ist schwerer als Specialized?
gut zu wissen.

Veile Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Y_G (29. Mai 2012)

@Nduro: warum sollte ein Kind mit 2 ordentlichen Bremsen überfordert sein. Meiner hat mit 3 1/2 keine Probleme damit gehabt. Die Erfahrungen gehen IMHO hier im Forum deutlich dazu das die Kids damit keine Probleme haben. Ich jedenfalls würde nie mehr ein Bike mit Rücktritt kaufen ...


----------



## Jajojojo (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,    



Nduro schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit 4 sind die Kinder mit 2 Handbremsen  noch überfordert.
> Bin mit meinem Sohn auch Touren gefahren und hat gut geklappt.
> Wichtig ist das Gewicht. Das hatte mir damals am Fehlt nicht zugesagt.
> 
> Viel spass deinen bekannten.



 meiner Erfahrungen nach nehmen kleine Kinder die Füße von den Pedalen sobald es brenzlig wird, d.h. das eine Rücktrittbremse gar nichts nützt. Wichtig sind meiner Meinung nach kleine, handliche Handbremsen, die auch funktionieren und nicht diese Pseudohandbremsen wie sie immer noch an vielen Kinderfahrrädern zu finden sind. 

Wir haben beim ersten Kind noch ein Pukypanzer mit Rücktrittbremse gehabt, inzwischen haben wir das Cnoc14 und Cnoc16. Im Vergleich zum Ersten Kind bremsen die Kinder 2 und 3 zuverlässiger, sicherer und sind in ''Gefahrensituationen'' eher der Situation gewachsen. Mit den zwei CNOCs sind wird sehr zufrieden, brauche sie aber noch für Nr4.    

LG  Jajojojo


----------



## wintermute (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ok, nachdem wir nun geklaert haben, dass 2 funktionierende Handbremsen besser als Rücktritt sind..

Gibt es noch Tipps fuer brauchbare Kinderbikes abseits der islabikefamilie in 16 zoll radgroesse?

Ich bezweifel es ja ein bisschen, und habe das meinen Bekannten so gesagt, aber sie wollen halt was preiswertes gebrauchtes und hoffen wohl ein bisschen auf meine Hilfe beim trennen der Spreu vom Weizen.

Vielen Dank nochmal fuer die Wortmeldungen 

Thomas


----------



## Diman (29. Mai 2012)

wintermute schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Tipps fuer brauchbare Kinderbikes abseits der islabikefamilie in 16 zoll radgroesse?


Nicht wirklich, Orbea Grow 1 oder Liketobike 16er. Aber ich befürchte, dass beide teurer als CNOC sind.


----------



## trifi70 (29. Mai 2012)

LikeToBike gibs wahlweise auch mit 2 Handbremsen, wird aber wahrscheinlich auch eher zu teuer sein...


----------



## wintermute (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,

danke fuer die Tips, ja, wenn bei Islabikes schon abgewunken wird ist bei liketobike schon eher ein Aufschrei drin ;-)

Orbea geistert seit ein paar wochen auch schon hier im forum rum, aber elider auch zu teuer.

Igendwas, was sich (gebraucht auf ebay erworben) als brauchbare grundlage eignet?
Zuege und Bremshebel tauschen, neue Reifen und ein bisschenÖl und ab dafuer. Die Ansprüche sind diesmal nicht allzuhoch...

Vielen Dank

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy77 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

unser 4 jähriger ist mit einem Centurion R´Bock 16.3 unterwegs.
Ist zwar mit Rücktritt, aber nach ner Einweisung klappts ganz gut.
Die Bremse ist eher nicht so toll. Hier wäre ich für Verbesserungsvorschläge
dankbar. Ansonsten gutes Bike für die Kleinen...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Diman (30. Mai 2012)

wintermute schrieb:


> Igendwas, was sich (gebraucht auf ebay erworben) als brauchbare grundlage eignet?
> Zuege und Bremshebel tauschen, neue Reifen und ein bisschenÖl und ab dafuer.


Cube Team Kid 160 bei Ebay

Klar keine V-Brake hinten, dafür kannst du anders als bei Spezi Hotrock 16 bzw. oben erwähntem Centurion R´Bock vorne eine vernünftige Bremse zB Avid 7 oder so  montieren.


----------



## wintermute (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

He das cube ist nicht schlecht. Endlich mal eins mit cantis.
V_brakes und helbe hab ich noch genug rumliegen, das waere kein problem.

Das Centurion hat wiedermal (leider) nur so eine "altertuemliche" Felgenbremse.

Danke an alle fuer die Tips

Thomas


----------



## Y_G (30. Mai 2012)

nur mal so in den Raum gestellt, ein CNOC16 wird man nach dem Kind auch immer zu einem guten Preis in der Bucht oder hier los ... der Invest ist dann nicht so schlimm wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheint


----------



## tanja3612 (1. Juni 2012)

Hier neben mir steht ein ganz frisches, vor 2 Tagen geliefertes Cnoc 16 (Lieferzeit 1 Woche)! Kann also die Lieferschwierigkeiten direkt widerlegen... Geht - geht sogar schnell!
Und obwohl mein Sohn das Bike erst in 5 Wochen bekommt (Lieferung ging viel schneller als gedacht) habe ich das gute Stück schon quasi direkt an den 1-jährigen meines Kollegen weiterversprochen... 
Wiederverkauf ist also auf jeden Fall gesichert!


----------



## trolliver (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich klinke mich hier mal ein...

Das weiter oben empfohlene Cube in der Bucht habe ich auch auf "Beobachten"... ;-)), doch eigentlich bin ich nach Tagen des Lesens hier auf ein cnoc 16 scharf für meinen Kleinen.

Er ist 3 1/2 und fährt seit er zwei ist auf einem Felt Base 12, das ich ihm gekauft habe, weil es unkaputtbar ist (ich sage ihm immer, er könne damit von unserem Garagendach springen... ). Es war auch das einzige mir bekannte 12-Zoll-Rad seinerzeit, an dem man den Sattel weit genug herunterstellen konnte, damit er mit Füßen auf den Boden kommt.

Er fährt wie ein Verrückter, wendet auf dem Bierdeckel, wenn es sein muss, doch tut er mir immer leid, weil er sich totkurbelt, daher muss was Größeres her. Und diesmal möchte ich auch etwas leichtes !! Wenn ich sehe, wie er sich abmüht, seinen Kübel einen simplen Bordstein hochzuwuchten, um seinen ungeduldigen Papa nicht zu lange warten zu lassen... nee, kein Rad mehr über acht Kilo für einen Zwerg.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Islabikes auf meine Mail reagiert... schriftlich krieg ich das besser hin als mündlich (und dann auch noch am Telefon...!).

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exil-foto (12. Oktober 2015)

ich habe meinem sohn ein 16 zoll bike von frog in orange gekauft. das wiegt 6,8 kg und kostet mit versand 265 euro. ich halte es für den preis/leistungstip schlecht hin. es ist einem isla sehr ähnlich aber billiger und in deutschland zu bekommen.


----------

